# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  आओ सीखें माइक्रोसोफ्ट वर्ड (MS-WOrd) के Key Commands

## "Hamsafar+"

*आओ सीखें माइक्रोसोफ्ट वर्ड (MS-WOrd) के Key Commands

आओ दोस्तों यहाँ पर माइक्रोफ्ट वर्ड जो की एक वर्ड प्रोसेसिंग प्रोग्राम है ! इसमें कई प्रकार के Key Commands का उपयोग होता है , कुछ लोग जानकार होंगे पर कुछ लोग सिर्फ माउस के उपयोग से कार्य करते है !

आइये देखते और जानते है माइक्रोफ्ट वर्ड  Key Commands के बारे में और उनकी उपयोगिता के बारे में !



*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

सुरुवात करते है !!! जय श्री कृष्ण !!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*नई फ़ाइल बनाने के लिए CTRL+N* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फ़ाइल को खोलने के लिए CTRL+O* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अपनी बनी हुई फ़ाइल को सुरक्षित मतलब सेव करने के लिए CTRL+S* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अपनी बनी हुई फ़ाइल को किसी दूसरे नाम से सुरक्षित  करने के लिए *F12*  की का उपयोग कीजिये ! *(SAVE AS के लिए )*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*बनी हुई फ़ाइल को प्रिंट करने के लिए CTRL+P* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अपनी बनी हुई फ़ाइल को बंद मतलब CLOSE करने के लिए CTRL+F4* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*माइक्रोसोफ्ट वर्ड को बंद करने के लिए ALT+F4* की का उपयोग कीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

दोस्तों मै तकनीकी समस्या का सामना कर रहा हूँ, फोरम का पेज सही से लोड नहीं हो रहा है, अतः मुझे पोस्ट करने में समस्या आ रही है ! अतः समय समय पर अपडेट दूँगा , आप सवाल पूछ सकते है ! उनका सही उत्तर जरूर दिया जायेगा !

मैन फोरम पे आता रहूँगा पर पूर्ण रूप से 21 तारिख से सक्रीय रहूँगा ! सायद तब तक ये समस्याए समाप्त हो जाये !

*!! जय श्री कृष्ण !!*

----------


## PARIYAR

दोस्त सुप्रभात 
अच्छी सूत्र की सुरुवात की है आपने 
पर एक पोस्ट में एक ही कमांड न देकर ज्यादा दे 
फिर भी ....गुड लक

----------


## YUVI RAJA

:anna:सारी कमांड एक ही प्रविष्टि मे बताई जा सकती थीं… बेवजह सूत्र को लम्बा किये जा रहे हो।central 41
 वैसे भी हमारे लैपटाँप मे माउस नहीं है…:music:

----------


## sultania

> !! जय श्री कृष्ण !![/COLOR][/B]


बहुत काम का सूत्र है भाई,काफी समय से मांग हो रही थी,,एक्सेल की भी जानकारी चाहिये । 
आप अगर स्लो नेट कनेकसन से लोग इन करते है तो फायरफॉक्स मैं इस फोरम का पेज लोड नहीं होगा,आप chrome का इस्तेमाल करके देखे। 
अच्छे सूत्र के लिये ++

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> :anna:सारी कमांड एक ही प्रविष्टि मे बताई जा सकती थीं… बेवजह सूत्र को लम्बा किये जा रहे हो।central 41
>  वैसे भी हमारे लैपटाँप मे माउस नहीं है…:music:


तरीका यही उचित है मित्र .....................
वैसे भी पेज सही से लोड ना होने के कारण ऐशा करना पद रहा है, और यदि एक साथ लिख दूँगा तो समझने में दिक्कत हो सकती है ! वैसे आपके विचारों का स्वागत है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बहुत काम का सूत्र है भाई,काफी समय से मांग हो रही थी,,एक्सेल की भी जानकारी चाहिये । 
> आप अगर स्लो नेट कनेकसन से लोग इन करते है तो फायरफॉक्स मैं इस फोरम का पेज लोड नहीं होगा,आप chrome का इस्तेमाल करके देखे। 
> अच्छे सूत्र के लिये ++


मित्र मिक्रोसोफ्त एक्सल के लिए एक नए सूत्र का निर्माण करूँगा पर 21 तारिख के बाद.... सम्मान हेतु आभार दोस्त !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्त सुप्रभात 
> अच्छी सूत्र की सुरुवात की है आपने 
> पर एक पोस्ट में एक ही कमांड न देकर ज्यादा दे 
> फिर भी ....गुड लक


मित्र आपके विचारों का स्वागत है, आगे से ध्यान दूँगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

माइक्रो सोफ्ट वर्ड जो कि एक वर्ड प्रोसेसिंग प्रोग्राम है ! इससे बाहर  निकलने/बंद करने  के लिए *ALT+F4* की का उपयोग करें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*ये तो रही फ़ाइल मेनू से सम्बंधित कुछ खास के कमांड ....
आगे प्रस्तुत है एडिट मेनू से सम्बंधित कुछ खास की कमांड .....जल्द ही !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

किसी भी टेक्स्ट को कोपी करने करने के लिए पहले उसे सेलेक्ट करे फिर *CTRL+C* की के द्वारा कोपी करें और वांछित  जगह पर पेस्ट मतलब *CTRL+V* का उपयोग करें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इसी तरह कट और पेस्ट के लिए पहले *CTRL+X*  और *CTRL+V* की का उपयोग करें !

----------


## jeet6162

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है भाई 
लगे रहो …………………आगे की जानकारीया देत्ते रहो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है भाई 
> लगे रहो …………………आगे की जानकारीया देत्ते रहो


प्रिय मित्र जीत जी इसी बात पर मिठाई तो खिलाओ ....................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अब एक खास बात बता रहा हूँ कृपया ध्यान दीजिए !

किसी भी सेलेक्टेड टेक्स्ट पर आदि के फोर्मेट कि कोपी के लिए *CTRL+SHIFT+C* का उपयोग करें !
फिर वांछित जगह जहा आपको सेम फोर्मेट चाहिये उसे सेलेक्ट करें और *CTRL+SHIFT+V* का उपयोग करें !

यह बहुत उपयोगी है !

----------


## jeet6162

> प्रिय मित्र जीत जी इसी बात पर मिठाई तो खिलाओ ....................


भाई 
आप भी क्या मस्त मजाक करते हो
बनिये से मिठाई की उम्मीद करते हो :baby:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई 
> आप भी क्या मस्त मजाक करते हो
> बनिये से मिठाई की उम्मीद करते हो :baby:


वैसे बनिए से मिठाई खाने का आनंद कि निराला होता है जीत जी :baby:

----------


## RAM2205

<strong>सूत्र अच्छा, लाभप्रद एवं महत्वपूर्ण है। &nbsp;धन्यवाद&nbsp;</strong>

----------


## bhokal

जनाब नमस्कार मुझे स्कूल मैनेजमेन्ट से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेयर की जरूरत है सरकारी स्कूल के लिए जिसमे फीस कोलम की जरूरत नही है लेकिन sc,bca, bcb, gen,BPL, muslim आदि रिकॉर्ड हो। बच्चे का नाम माँ-बाप का नाम, जन्म तिथि, खाता न0, रजिस्ट्रेशन न0 आदि एक क्लिक पर हो! छात्र संख्या केटेगरी के हिसाब से एक क्लिक में हो। हाजिरी हो तो बेहतर होगा न भी हो तो काम चलेगा स्कूल का हैडर भी हो और इनफार्मेशन की प्रिंट और pdf या एक्सेल format में मेल या save का विकल्प भी हो। जनाब अगर सम्भव हो तो ये उपलब्ध करवाए। धन्यवाद।

----------

